# Manual de servicio tv led



## mgpfap (Oct 13, 2010)

en mi curso de televisión II  mi profesor me a  pedido un televisor led,
manual de servicio de cualquier marca  lg , samsung, ect. se los agradeceré mucho ya que he buscado infructuosamente  en internet sin resultado.
gracias .......
lima- peru


----------

